# Προφορά πολωνικών



## AoratiMelani (Nov 8, 2010)

Έχουμε κανέναν πολωνομαθή; Μέσα σε ισπανόφωνο μυθιστόρημα έχω ένα καφέ στη Φλωρεντία που το λένε Paszkowski. Η πληροφορία που βρήκα στο δίκτυο περί πολωνικής προφοράς με οδηγεί να το μεταγράψω Πασκόβσκι, αλλά θα ήθελα επιβεβαίωση.


----------



## nickel (Nov 8, 2010)

Με τόσους Πασκόφσκι στο διαδίκτυο, ακόμα κι αν είναι μητσικής προέλευσης, θα τολμούσες να βάλεις κάτι διαφορετικό «σωστό»; Θεωρώ επίσης φυσιολογικό για τη γλώσσα μας το γύρισμα από -β- σε -φ-: π.χ. Μαλινόφσκι, Κισλόφσκι, Μπουκόφσκι, Παντερέφσκι, Στοκόφσκι.

Α, ναι. Και όλα τα _sz_ πολωνικών ονομάτων έχουν γίνει -_σ_-.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 8, 2010)

Μωρέ και μένα ο μήτσος μέσα μου Πασκόφσκι τον θέλει, αλλά η ευαισθησία μου στην ισοπεδομήτσωση της προφοράς ξένων ονομάτων με κάνει να το ψάχνω περισσότερο. 

Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα έχεις δίκιο. Θα δω τι θα πει κι ο επιμελητής στη νεκροψία.


----------



## danae (Nov 8, 2010)

Πασκόφσκι προφέρεται, με το σ παχύ (το sz στα Πολωνικά προφέρεται σ παχύ -έχουν δύο διαφορετικούς παχείς ήχους του σ και άλλους δύο του ζ, δυσδιάκριτους για εμάς).


----------



## Rogerios (Nov 8, 2010)

Ακριβώς όπως τα λέει η Δανάη. Πασκόφσκι και φύγαμε! :)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 8, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 8, 2010)

Έθεσα την ερώτηση και στο Proz, και μια κοπελιά εκεί, που δηλώνει native speaker της πολωνικής γλώσσας, απάντησε Πασκόβσκι. Ιδού όλη η απάντηση: 
_Σύμφωνα με ελληνική συνήθεια στη μεταγραφή το "sz" που αντιστοιχεί σε αγγλικό "sh" ως προς την προφορά γράφεται απλά ως "σ", τότε "Πασκόβσκι" είναι ό,τι καλύτερο εδώ. Όπως π.χ. Wisława Szymborska - Βισουάβα Συμπόρσκα._Όπως βλέπετε δεν σχολιάζει ιδιαίτερα την επιλογή του Β. Εσείς οι ειδικοί, μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε να καταλάβω γιατί πρέπει να είναι Φ και όχι Β? 
Συγγνώμη αν σας κουράζω με τόσο ψείρισμα.


----------



## Rogerios (Nov 9, 2010)

Η μεταγραφή με "φ" είναι αυτή που ανταποκρίνεται στην προφορά του ονόματος. Στις περισσότερες σλαβικές γλώσσες (και πάντως στα πολωνικά) τα λεγόμενα ηχηρά σύμφωνα αλλάζουν προφορά (προφέρονται δηλ. όπως το αντίστοιχό τους άηχο σύμφωνο) κυρίως σε δύο περιπτώσεις: όταν πρόκειται για το τελικό γράμμα της λέξης και (η περίπτωσή μας) όταν ακολουθούνται από άηχο (όπως είναι το "σ") σύμφωνο. Στις περιπτώσεις αυτές, το w προφέρεται f. Μπορείς να το τσεκάρεις π.χ. στην αγγλική Βίκι που έχει πάντα και φωνητική μεταγραφή, για όλα τα ονόματα διασήμων που ανέφερε ο Νίκελ.


----------



## danae (Nov 9, 2010)

Ο λόγος που το β γίνεται άηχο είναι αυτός που λέει ο Rogerios, επειδή ακολουθείται από άηχο. Διασταυρωμένο και από τη μέθοδο εκμάθησης που έχω (με εξήγηση και ηχογράφηση) και από φίλες Πολωνές.


----------



## nickel (Nov 9, 2010)

Το ωραίο δεν είναι μόνο που η κοπέλα είναι φυσική ομιλήτρια της πολωνικής (και εξαιρετική στα ελληνικά της) αλλά έχει και όνομα σε –wska! Λέει λοιπόν για το β/φ: «η μορφή της λέξης στα ελληνικά θα εξαρτάται από το αν θέλουμε να τη μεταγράψουμε ακριβώς, να δείξουμε δηλαδή πώς γράφεται στα πολωνικά, ή να τη γράψουμε όπως ακούγεται/προφέρεται».

Το πρόβλημα με το «βσ» είναι ότι μπορεί να το προφέρουμε [φσ] (επηρεασμένοι από τα σλάβικα –φσκι) αλλά είναι εξίσου πιθανό να το προφέρουμε και [βζ]. Το Μείζον (περιέργως και κακώς, κάκιστα) έχει στο λήμμα _Αλέξανδρος_ και τον *_Νιέβσκι_ (συγγνώμη που πηδάω σε Ρώσο — αυτόν βρήκα πρόχειρο). Ως γνωστόν, τον προφέρουμε (και τον μεταγράφουμε) _Νιέφσκι_ κι ας γράφεται Не́вский / Nevsky.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 9, 2010)

Γα τα άηχα & ηχηρά σύμφωνα στη ρωσική τα έχουμε πει κι εδώ: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=64604#post64604.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 9, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά, με καλύψατε. 

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι τελικά οι native speakers είναι οι λιγότερο κατάλληλοι για να σου πουν πώς να μεταγράψεις τα ονόματα της γλώσσας τους (κρίνοντας από ανάλογες εμπειρίες που είχα με ισπανόφωνους).


----------



## Rybka (Nov 17, 2010)

Πασκόφσκι


----------



## sarant (Nov 17, 2010)

Καλώς ήρθατε, αγαπητή!


----------



## Rybka (Nov 17, 2010)

Καλώς σας βρήκα! Με βοηθήσατε ήδη πολλές φορές στο σύντομο ταξίδι μου στη μετάφραση.


----------



## nickel (Nov 17, 2010)

Καλωσήρθες! Και, με την ευκαιρία, να σου απονείμουμε το άρτι θεσπισθέν βραβείο του συντομότερου πρώτου μηνύματος (το συγκεκριμένο δεν θα είχε αντέξει στο αρχικό όριο των 10 χαρακτήρων!) :).


----------



## Rybka (Nov 17, 2010)

ουκ εν τω πολλώ το ευ
το λακωνιζειν εστι φιλοσοφείν
Η φύση μας έδωσε μια γλώσσα και δυο αυτιά ,για να ακούμε διπλάσια από όσα λέμε 
:)


----------



## daeman (Nov 17, 2010)

Καλωσόρισες, Rybka. :)



nickel said:


> [...](το συγκεκριμένο δεν θα είχε αντέξει στο αρχικό όριο των 10 χαρακτήρων!) :).


 
Με μια τελεία, θα περνούσε. ;) 



Rybka said:


> ουκ εν τω πολλώ το ευ
> το λακωνιζειν εστι φιλοσοφείν
> Η φύση μας έδωσε μια γλώσσα και δυο αυτιά ,για να ακούμε διπλάσια από όσα λέμε
> :)


 
Κι άλλα σχετικά, εδώ.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 17, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι!
Όλοι συνδράμουν, αισθάνομαι σα να έχω πέσει στη χαράδρα και να ήρθαν τα ΕΜΑΚ να με βγάλουνε. Έχει πολλούς διασώστες το φόρουμ!


----------



## Zazula (Sep 8, 2016)

Πώς να μεταγράψουμε το *Bronisław*; Διότι ουδόλως προφέρεται «Μπρονισλάου» που το κάνουν πολλοί.


----------



## SBE (Sep 8, 2016)

Που είναι η δυσκολία; Τον Κομορόφσκι τα ελληνικά ΜΜΕ Μπρόνισλαβ τον έγραφαν, π.χ.


----------



## rogne (Sep 8, 2016)

Ναι, πολλά και για πολλούς τα "Μπρόνισλαβ" στου γκούγκλη (συν ελάχιστα "Μπρόνισλαφ").


----------



## Earion (Sep 8, 2016)

Μπρονισλάβ (Μαλινόφσκι)


----------



## Rogerios (Sep 8, 2016)

Νόμιζα ότι τα έχουμε λύσει εδώ και καιρό αυτά τα ζητηματάκια. :)

Μεταγραφή "Μήτσου" (που στα ελληνικά είναι καθ' όλα αποδεκτή και παλαιόθεν εδραιωμένη): Μπρονισλάβ.
Μεταγραφή με βάση την πολωνική προφορά: Μπρονίσουαφ.

Αν γράψεις το δεύτερο κινδυνεύεις να χαρακτηριστείς ως ψώνιο, σοουοφφάκιας και δεν ξέρω τι άλλο. Αν γράψεις το πρώτο έχεις απλώς να αντιμετωπίσεις τον ανταγωνισμό όσων τονίζουν διαφορετικά κι εκείνων που μεταγράφουν με βάση τη μοναδική γλώσσα που νομίζουν ότι κατέχουν. :)


----------



## SBE (Sep 8, 2016)

Έχουμε βέβαια και το άλλο ζήτημα: το όνομα είναι κοινό σε δυο-τρεις γλώσσες. Υποθέτω ότι η προφορά ψιλοδιαφέρει από τη μία στην άλλη. Τί κάνουμε όταν μιλάμε επομένως για τον Πολωνό πολιτικό, που συναντήθηκε με τον συνονόματό του Τσέχο για ούζα στην ταβέρνα του Ρώσσου συνονόματού τους;


----------



## Rogerios (Sep 8, 2016)

SBE said:


> Έχουμε βέβαια και το άλλο ζήτημα: το όνομα είναι κοινό σε δυο-τρεις γλώσσες. Υποθέτω ότι η προφορά ψιλοδιαφέρει από τη μία στην άλλη. Τί κάνουμε όταν μιλάμε επομένως για τον Πολωνό πολιτικό, που συναντήθηκε με τον συνονόματό του Τσέχο για ούζα στην ταβέρνα του Ρώσσου συνονόματού τους;



Ό,τι κάνουμε και στις περιπτώσεις που συναντήθηκαν ο Πέτρος, ο Πιερ, ο Πήτερ και ο Πέτερ... non?


----------



## SBE (Sep 8, 2016)

Non.
(η κατάληξη μιας ερώτησης με όχι με προκαλέι να απαντώ πάντα όχι, μην το παίρνεις προσωπικά, αλλά δεν μιλάμε γαλλικά, ελληνικά μιλάμε). 

Αυτοί που αναφέρεις διαφέρουν κάμποσο μεταξύ τους. Αυτοί που είχα υπόψη μου εγώ δεν διαφέρουν και τόσο. Και νομίζω το έχουμε συζητήσει το θέμα και με τα Ισπανικά και τις διάφορες πολεις που έχουν το ίδιο όνομα. Αντιγράφω από τη Βίκι
Czech: Bronislav or Branislav
Croatian: Branislav
German: Bronislaw
Lithuanian: Bronislovas
Polish: Bronisław
Russian: Бронислав (Bronislav)
Serbian: Бранислав / Branislav, Бранисав / Branisav or Бранко / Branko
Slovak: Branislav or Braňo

Πες λοιπόν ότι συναντιούνται ο Ρώσος, ο Τσέχος, ο Γερμανός για καφέ στο μαγαζί του Πολωνού...


----------



## Zazula (Sep 9, 2016)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις μέχρι τώρα. 

ΥΓ SBE, ο Ρώσος πάντως είναι σίγουρα «Μπρανισλάβ». :)


----------



## daeman (Sep 9, 2016)

SBE said:


> ... Πες λοιπόν ότι συναντιούνται ο Ρώσος, ο Τσέχος, ο Γερμανός για καφέ στο μαγαζί του Πολωνού...



The Two Ronnies four Bronnies. 



Zazula said:


> ... ΥΓ SBE, ο Ρώσος πάντως είναι σίγουρα «Μπρανισλάβ». :)



The three Bronnies and Bran. 

Τρεις άντρες σε μια βάρκα, χώρια ο σκύλος. Τρεις Μπρόνηδες σ' ένα καφενείο, χώρια ο Μπράνης.


----------



## SBE (Sep 9, 2016)

Όταν θα αρχίσουμε να μιλάμε για τα μπαλέτα Μπαλσόι, να λύσουμε και το πρόβλημα με τα ρώσσικα.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 10, 2016)

SBE said:


> Όταν θα αρχίσουμε να μιλάμε για τα μπαλέτα Μπαλσόι, να λύσουμε και το πρόβλημα με τα ρώσσικα.


SBE, εσύ μίλησες για τη διαφορά που έχει το όνομα από χώρα σε χώρα. Σου είπα λοιπόν πώς είναι στα ρωσικά. Αδυνατώ να καταλάβω τι δουλειά έχουν τα Μπαλσόι. Αν είχαμε ιστορία με «έναν Ρώσο, έναν Τσέχο, έναν Γερμανό κι έναν Πολωνό» κι έπρεπε να τους διακρίνουμε μεταγραφικά, ε «Μπρανισλάβ» θα τονε λέγαμε τον Ρώσο, τι να κάνουμε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 10, 2016)

Τον Γερμανό μάλλον «Μπρόνι» θα τον φώναζαν, πάντως, για να μην φιλονικείτε άδικα. :)


----------



## Zazula (Sep 10, 2016)

Μα δεν φιλονικούμε — λεξιλογούμε με πάθος! :)


----------

